# Tragedy...Pain...Hurting...Crying...RIP



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

With sad painful eyes, a hurting heart, and tears....I am very sad to say that somebody set my dog Banjo loose last night, and he was on the way to my friends house (we suspect as he always does), but sadly he was hit by a vehicle and didn't make it...He is gone too the rainbow bridge, leaving behind a mommy who misses him and is hurting, a mommy who would do anything to get him back in her arms...It just isn't fair...I was just playing with him, I was just holding him, I was just telling him how much I loved him and tomorrow we'd play and play, but now I can't...I haven't hurt like this before...Banjo mommy loves you!!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

PM'd you...I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> PM'd you...I'm so sorry for your loss...


Okay, thank you very much.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

That's terrible, I'm sorry you lost Banjo.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh, that is so sad. I am so sorry. 
RIP Banjo! :hug:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## rangersdad (Sep 20, 2012)

So sorry for your loss! RIP Banjo!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about his tragic story. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Mandy L. (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh no! Your poor dog and so sorry for you! It has to be every owners nightmare. /hugs


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I hope you will find peace from this pain soon..I am sorry for your loss..


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh no, how horrible! I'm so sorry you lost Banjo.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so very very sorry Hugs to you


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Very sorry to hear this  RIP Banjo


----------



## titusash (Sep 16, 2012)

Very sorry. RIP Banjo


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so very sorry!!! My condolences to you and all who loved him. RIP Banjo!!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

:hugs:


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so so sorry for your loss. RIP Banjo.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. How horrible. Hugs :hugs:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Destiny I am so sorry for your loss, I know from your postings how precious your Banjo was to you.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

How terribly sad. I am sorry.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't know who is more crushed...Me or Riley...The wheelbarrow is to make sure nothing gets to him, but Riley keeps running and lays down right there....


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your little one..


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

What a shame. I'm so sorry for your loss. Banjo had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

How horrible. So sorry for your loss. May you and Riley comfort each other....RIP Banjo.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. We are losing way too many of our precious babies.


----------



## tropicalsun (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. Who let your dog loose and from where? Do you think someone did this intentionally?


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

tropicalsun said:


> Sorry for your loss. Who let your dog loose and from where? Do you think someone did this intentionally?


Thank you...I do not know who set my dog loose, but it was done intentionally. I actually posted a craigslist post warning people in my area and I got an email back saying this: Someone has been busting holes in our fence, I think they might be trying to steal our dogs. They even cut the ropes that we locked our gates with. So now there locked with metal wire...." They are in my area as well...I am not happy and I want to find the person who let them out, because of their stupidity I am paying the ultimate price....


----------



## Lt_MeDiC_EMT (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your lost Riley!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tropicalsun (Jun 7, 2011)

RileyMay said:


> Thank you...I do not know who set my dog loose, but it was done intentionally. I actually posted a craigslist post warning people in my area and I got an email back saying this: Someone has been busting holes in our fence, I think they might be trying to steal our dogs. They even cut the ropes that we locked our gates with. So now there locked with metal wire...." They are in my area as well...I am not happy and I want to find the person who let them out, because of their stupidity I am paying the ultimate price....


Wow! I don't know what to say. I am always stunned at how evil some people can be. Again, I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss..Please accept my deepest condolences.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss of Banjo  I know he was your buddy. Rip Banjo....


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Here is a tribute to Banjo.....


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

OMG.. I am so sorry.
RIP little guy.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I am SO very sorry for your loss! This is so tragic and unthinkable  My heart goes out to you


----------



## RyleesDad (Sep 18, 2012)

Hang in there


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Be kind to yourself. It's never easy when something like this happens. May Banjo rest in peace.

The Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I am soo sorry for your loss. Rest in peace sweet Banjo.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. What a tragic and terrible thing. If there is someone busting holes in fences and letting dogs loose, I hope they find him and lock him up good.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you all...It's been 3 days since he has passed away, and right now it's so hard to except the fact that he's gone. The hurt and tears are still here...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I just got home and found this - I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Just watched your tribute....it was beautiful. What a wonderful dog Banjo was.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry RM.

RIP sweet Banjo, keep watch over your mommy who misses you so very much


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm really sorry, hon. I can feel your pain just reading your post.


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

That is so sad. RIP Banjo :'(


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

What a beautiful tribute to your precious Banjo, run free little guy, run free. I know that words can't help with your pain but I am so sorry that you are having to go through this, it is all so unnecessary due to some ignorant person. Keep Riley safe, they may come back.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you all!


----------

